
Who designed the WikiLeaks logo? - bpierre
http://mthvn.tumblr.com/post/44663892003/wikileaksemblemandvoid
======
bpierre
Part 2:
[http://mthvn.tumblr.com/post/44775649723/wikileaksintervieww...](http://mthvn.tumblr.com/post/44775649723/wikileaksinterviewwithaska)

